# الحديد والفولاذ ...معلومات مفيدة...



## جسر الأمل (19 يناير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​​الحديد والفولاذ:
من أرخص الفلزات في العالم وأقلها كلفةً وأكثرها استخدامًا وأفضلها نفعًا,وتستخدم المنتجات الحديدية الصلدة ذات القدرة العالية على التحمل، في صناعة آلاف المنتجات المستخدمة في الحياة اليومية, وتتراوح هذه المنتجات من محابس الأوراق إلى السيارات. كما يُصنع من الحديد والفولاذ الآلات التي تساهم تقريبًا في إنتاج كل شيء نستعمله في حياتنا بما في ذلك الملابس والمنازل والطعام.
وتستخدم كلمة حديد للتعبير عن كل من عنصر الحديد وعدد من سبائك (خلائط) الحديد مع عدد من العناصر الفلزية. ويمثل الحديد واحدًا من أكثر العناصر الكيميائية المشهورة انتشارًا في القشرة الأرضية، لكنه لا يوجد في صورة مفردة نقية بل في صورة مركبات يطلق عليها خامات الحديد. كما أن بعض النيازك تحتوي أيضًا على الحديد. ويَستخدم الصناع سبائك الحديد في تصنيع وإنتاج كل ما يعرف باسم المنتجات الحديدية.
ويُنتج الفولاذ بتنقية الحديد وسبكه بالعناصر الفلزية المختلفة. ولهذا يُعد الحديد المادة الأولية لإنتاج الفولاذ، كما يمكن اعتبار الفولاذ صورة نقية من الحديد. ويشبه ذلك تمامًا كون البترول من نواتج تنقية (تكرير) الزيت، وذلك على الرغم من أن خواص واستخدامات الحديد والفولاذ تختلف بصورة كبيرة بدرجة اختلاف استخدام الزيت والبترول.
وخامات الحديد ترسبات معدنية أو صخرية تركز فيها الحديد أثناء تكوين القشرة الأرضية. ويقوم صناع الفولاذ بتكسير هذه الخامات ومعالجتها لإنتاج رُكازات الحديد التي تكون فيها درجة تركيز الحديد أعلى من درجة تركيزه في الخامات الأولية، ثم تحول المركزات الناتجة إلى فلز الحديد عن طريق تسخينها مع مواد أولية أخرى في أفران ضخمة. ويستخدم معظم فلز الحديد الناتج من عمليات الاستخلاص في صناعة الفولاذ، وإن كان يستخدم جزء قليل منه في تصنيع منتجات حديدية أخرى. ويقوم صناع الفولاذ بتحويل فلز الحديد إلى فولاذ سائل بعملية التنقية في أفران خاصة، حيث يسخن فيها أيضًا المنتجات الحديدية المعاد استخدامها وكذلك خردة الفولاذ. وبعد إنتاج الفولاذ السائل يتم تشكيله في أشكال مختلفة من الألواح والقضبان والأعمدة والأسياخ والأسلاك والأنابيب وأي شكل أخر من الأشكال المناسبة للاستعمال. وتقوم معظم المصانع الحديثة لإنتاج الفولاذ بإجراء مختلف خطوات صناعة الفولاذ بدءًا من صهر واختزال خامات الحديد إلى عمليات إنتاج الفولاذ، ثم عمليات التشكيل المختلفة للصور المفيدة للاستعمال.
بُدئ في استخدام الحديد منذ الأزمان الغابرة، ويُعتقد أن الناس قد استخدموه قبل الميلاد بحوالي أربعة آلاف سنة، وكانت بداية الاستعمال باستخدام حديد النيازك. وقد صُنِّع حديد النيازك في أشكال عدة منها التحف والأسلحة والعدَد والأدوات المنزلية. وعلى الرغم من البدايات المتقدمة لاستعمال الحديد، إلا أنه من غير المعروف على وجه التحديد أين ومتى بدأ استخلاص الحديد من خاماته. ويعتقد أن عمليات استخلاص الحديد قد بدأت ونمت، ثم تطورت في أماكن متفرقة من العالم بصورة مستقلة كل عن الأخرى، وبخاصة فيما يعرف الآن بمناطق الشرق الأوسط والصين والهند. ومنها انتشرت بسرعة بعد ذلك إلى مناطق مختلفة من العالم. وبحلول القرن العاشر قبل الميلاد ازدهرت صناعة الحديد كثيرا وأصبحت في متناول معظم الحضارات المعروفة في ذلك الوقت. أما صناعة الفولاذ فقد بدأت بكميات صغيرة ومحدودة وفي نوعية رديئة. واستمرت صناعة الفولاذ في هذه الفترة بهذه الصورة لعدم إمكان تصنيعه بأسعار مقبولة. ولم يكن إنتاجه متاحًا بكميات كبيرة إلا في نهاية القرن التاسع عشر الميلادي. ثم تطورت تقنية صناعة الفولاذ بسرعة كبيرة خلال نهاية النصف الثاني من القرن العشرين.
وفي الوقت الراهن يعد إنتاج الحديد والفولاذ واحدًا من أهم الصناعات حيوية في العالم. ويعمل في هذه الصناعات ملايين العمال في المصانع ووحدات الإنتاج في أنحاء العالم. وبالإضافة إلى العاملين في المصانع فهناك ملايين أخرى تعمل في إعداد وتصنيع الآلات، والمواد الخام، والطاقة اللازمة لشركات صناعة الحديد والفولاذ، أو في صناعة وتشكيل وإنتاج المنتجات الاستهلاكية من الحديد والفولاذ.
أنواع الحديد والفولاذ
المواد الفلزية المعروفة التي يطلق عليها الحديد والفولاذ هي في الواقع سبائك لعنصر الحديد, وبوجه عام فإن الفولاذ هو سبيكة من عنصري الحديد والكربون, ولا تزيد نسبة الكربون فيها على 2%. وتحتوي معظم أنواع الفولاذ في الغالب بالإضافة إلى الكربون، على كمية من عنصر المنجنيز، كما يحتوي عدد من سبائك الفولاذ أيضًا على عدد آخر من عناصر أخرى بجانب ما ذكر من عناصر. تعتمد خواص أي نوع من أنواع الحديد والفولاذ إلى حد بعيد على التركيب الكيميائي للسبيكة. ويمكن أن تتغير هذه الخواص بدرجة ملحوظة بإجراء عمليات التسخين والتشكيل.
وعلى الرغم من وجود آلاف من أنواع مختلفة من الحديد والفولاذ، إلا أنه يمكن تقسيم أنواع الحديد إلى المجموعات التالية: 1- حديد التمساح، 2- الحديد الزهر، 3- الحديد المليف (أو المطاوع). كما يمكن تقسيم الأنواع المختلفة من الفولاذ إلى أربع مجموعات: 1- الفولاذ الكربوني، 2- الفولاذ السبيكي، 3- الفولاذ غير القابل للصدأ، 4- فولاذ العددَ.
حديد التمساح: هو الحديد الناتج من الفرن العالي. وتحتوي معظم أنواع حديد التمساح على 93% حديد، ومن 3% إلى 4%، كربون بالإضافة إلى كميات أقل من عناصر أخرى. وأصل مصطلح تماسيح الحديد يعود إلى الطريقة الأولى التي اتبعت في عمليات صب مصهور الحديد الناتج من الفرن العالي إلى منظومة من القوالب وضعت حول قناة مركزية.
ولقد أطلق على القضبان الحديدية المتكونة داخل قالب الصب اسم التمساح. وفي الوقت الراهن يستخدم معظم خام حديد التمساح في حالته المنصهرة في صناعة الفولاذ، ولا يجري صبه في قوالب. ولكن كمية صغيرة منه فقط تصب كما كان يحدث في السابق، وذلك لتصنيع حديد الزهر أو الحديد المليف.
الحديد الزهر:هو أي نوع من سبائك الحديد المحتوية على نسبة عالية من الكربون، حيث تتراوح نسبة الكربون فيه بين 2% و 4%، كما يحتوي على السليكون بنسب تتراوح بين 1% و 3%. ونظرًا لارتفاع نسبة الكربون في الحديد الزهر، فإنه لا يمكن تشكيله وهو في حالته الجامدة مهما كانت درجة الحرارة التي سيتم تسخينه إليها. ويشكل الحديد الزهر إلى الأشكال التجارية المفيدة بصب السبيكة المنصهرة في قوالب، ثم تترك حتى تتجمد. ومما يساعد على استخدام الحديد الزهر في العديد من التطبيقات ما يتميز به من: صلادة، وانخفاض تكلفة، ومقدرة عالية على امتصاص الصدمات. ولهذه الأسباب يعد الحديد الزهر مادة إنشاءات مفيدة ومهمة.
الحديد المطاوع: هو تقريبًا حديد نقي مخلوط مع مادة تشبه الزجاج. وعلى العكس من حديد الزهر فإن الحديد المطاوع قابل للطَّرْق، ولهذا يمكن طرقه إلى أشكال مختلفة. ويقاوم الحديد المطاوع التآكل (الصدأ) بصورة أفضل من مقاومة الحديد الزهر.
ولقد كان الحديد المطاوع أحد صور المواد الحديدية التي استخدمت كثيرًا في الماضي لإنتاج الكثير من المنتجات التجارية التي يجري تصنيعها حاليًا من الفولاذ. وفي الوقت الراهن لا تنتج شركات الفولاذ إلا كميات صغيرة ومحدودة من الحديد المطاوع، ويستخدم معظمها في صناعة قضبان السكك الحديدية، والبوابات وبعض أعمال الديكور والزخرفة.
الفولاذ الكربوني: يعد أكثر أنواع الفولاذ استخدامًا. وتعتمد خواص الفولاذ الكربوني اعتمادًا كليا على ما يحتويه من كربون. وتحتوي معظم أنواع الفولاذ الكربوني في الغالب على نسبة كربون أقل من 1%. ويصنع الفولاذ الكربوني في صور منتجات متعددة تشمل قضبان الإنشاءات وأجسام السيارات ومعدات المطابخ والعلب.
الفولاذ السبيكي: هو الفولاذ المحتوي على بعض الكربون، لكن خواصه تعتمد بصورة أساسية على العناصر الكيميائية الأخرى المضافة للسبيكة. ويعمل كل عنصر من العناصر المضافة على تحسين خاصية واحدة أو أكثر من خواص الفولاذ. وعلى سبيل المثال، فإن إضافة المنجنيز للفولاذ تزيد صلادته ومتانته ومقاومته للبلى. وتساعد إضافة النيكل على رفع المتانة وبخاصة للفولاذ المستخدم عند درجات الحرارة شديدة الانخفاض. ويعمل الموليبدنوم على رفع الصلادة وتحسين مقاومة الفولاذ للتآكل، بينما ترفع إضافة التنجستن من مقاومة الفولاذ للحرارة. وعلاوة على إضافة العناصر المذكورة إلى الفولاذ فهناك عناصر أخرى تضاف إليه وتشمل الألومنيوم والكروم والنحاس والسليكون والتيتانيوم والفاناديوم.
الفولاذ غير القابل للصدأ: يعد أفضل أنواع الفولاذ في مقاومة التآكل. ويعتبر الكروم العنصر الأساسي لسبيكة الفولاذ غير القابل للصدأ. وتحتوي جميع أنواع سبائك الفولاذ غير القابل للصدأ على 12% كروم على الأقل. وترتفع هذه النسبة لتصل في بعض السبائك إلى 30%. كما تحتوي أعداد كبيرة من سبائك الفولاذ غير القابل للصدأ أيضًا على عنصر النيكل. ويصنع من الفولاذ غير القابل للصدأ الكثير من الأدوات المنزلية مثل السكاكين والملاعق والأطباق والأوعية والقدور. كما تستخدم الأنواع المختلفة من الفولاذ غير القابل للصدأ في إنتاج الكثير من المنتجات المهمة الأخرى مثل أجزاء السيارات وأجهزة المستشفيات والشفرات الحادة.
فولاذ العُدد: أعلى جميع أنواع الفولاذ صلادة، فصلادته عالية جدًا. وهو يستخدم أساسًا في صناعة وإنتاج عِدَد تشكيل المواد الفلزية. ويصنع فولاذ العُدَد من خلال تلدين بعض الأنواع الخاصة من الفولاذ الكربوني أو الفولاذ السبيكي. وتُجرى عملية التلدين بتسخين الفولاذ إلى درجة حرارة عالية، ثم يبرَّد بعدئذ بسرعة.
يتبع.....
مصادر خام الحديد

​


----------



## جسر الأمل (20 يناير 2009)

*مصادر خام الحديد*

يشير مصطلح خام الحديد في العادة، إلى صخر أو معدن يحتوي على كمية كافية من فلز الحديد تجعله مناسبًا لإجراء عملية التعدين. وفي بعض الأحيان، ربما يَحُول موقع ترسبات الحديد وبعض مواصفاتها دون استغلالها مصدرًا لخام الحديد. ولكن على الرغم من سوء الموقع وتدني درجة الحديد إلا أن تحسن كل من وسائل النقل وتطور تقنية التعدين، وكذا تحسين عمليات تهيئة الخام وتهذيبه، قد تؤدي في المستقبل إلى تحسن في خواص الترسبات الرديئة، وتحولها إلى ترسبات تجارية يمكن الاستفادة منها. ويمكن أن تؤدي زيادة الطلب على الحديد وارتفاع استهلاكه وتغيير سياسات الحكومات، وكذا التبدل في ظروف التجارة الدولية، إلى البدء في استخدام مناجم خام حديد جديدة لم تكن اقتصادية في السابق.
وتتوفر خامات الحديد ومصادره في العالم بكميات كبيرة، وذلك على الرغم من أن صناعة الفولاذ المستمرة تستهلك كميات ضخمة من مخزون هذه الخامات. ونتيجة لاستخدام خامات الحديد الغنية وقرب نفادها، فقد طورت شركات صناعة الفولاذ تقنيات صناعية حديثة حتى يمكن استخدام خامات الحديد الفقيرة.

أنواع خام الحديد. يوجد الحديد في الطبيعة بصفة دائمة في صورة مركبات كيميائية، حيث يكون الحديد متحدًا مع عناصر أخرى، وبالذات عناصر الأكسجين والكربون والكبريت والسليكون. وتحتوي كثير من خامات الحديد على مركبات كيميائية مكونة من الحديد، وواحد أو أكثر من عناصر أخرى. وتشمل خامات الحديد الأساسية التي يستخلص منها الحديد: الهيماتيت والماجنيتيت والليمونيت والبيريت والسيدريت والتاكونيت.
يعد كل من الهيماتيت والماجنيتيت أغنى خامات الحديد. وهما نوعان من أكاسيد الحديد، ويحتوي كل منهما على حوالي 70% حديد، ويوجد الهيماتيت في صورة بلورات لامعة أو صخور حبيبية أو مواد أرضية غير متماسكة. والهيماتيت يمكن أن يكون أسود اللون أو أحمر مشوبًا بالرمادي، أما الماجنيتيت فهو أسود اللون وذو خواص مغنطيسية.
وتصل نسبة الحديد في خام الليمونيت إلى حوالي 60%. وخام الليمونيت بُـنِّي مصفر وهو أكسيد الحديد المائي.
يتركب البيريت من 50% حديد و 50% كبريت. وهو ذو مظهر فلزي لامع ويشبه الذهب في مظهره الخارجي إلى حد بعيد.
والسيدريت مركب لونه بُـنِّي مشوب بالرمادي، يحتوي على حوالي 50% حديد إضافة إلى الكربون والأكسجين. وقد كان السيدريت في الماضي مصدرًا مهمًا للحديد في كل من النمسا وبريطانيا. وقد استهلكت كل من الدولتين احتياطيها من هذا الخام، ولم يبق منه أي مخزون.
والتاكونيت صخر صلد يحتوي على حوالي 30% حديد. ويوجد الحديد في هذا الخام في صورة بقيعات دقيقة من الماجنيتيت، وفي بعض الحالات يكون الحديد في صورة هيماتيت. ولقد أصبح التاكونيت من أهم ترسبات خام الحديد.


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (20 يناير 2009)

شكر وتقدير .

نتابع موضوعك وتسلم .

تقبل اجمل المنى .

البغدادي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (20 يناير 2009)

شكر وتقدير .

نتابع موضوعك وتسلم .

تقبل اجمل المنى .

البغدادي


----------



## خالد بن عمر (20 يناير 2009)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmerci


----------



## جسر الأمل (20 يناير 2009)

شكرا وبارك الله فيكم وزادنا وإياكم علما

ترسبات خام الحديد:
تكونت أضخم ترسبات خام الحديد في العالم نتيجة عمليات مختلفة بدأت منذ أكثر من بليوني سنة مضت. وبدأت عمليات تكوين الخام في بعض المناطق من الكرة الأرضية، ثم تحولت هذه المناطق بعدئذ إلى بحار سطحية ضحلة، حيث أخذت مركبات الحديد في الترسب تدريجيًا من ماء البحار إلى القاع. وفي قاع البحار ارتبط خام الحديد المترسب مع كل من الرمال وحبيبات دقيقة من مادة الغرين في صورة صخرية. وبعد ذلك أدت الزلازل الأرضية وتنقلات القشرة الأرضية إلى رفع الصخور المتكونة في قاع البحر إلى مستوى سطح البحر. وقد تكونت خامات الحديد ذات التركيزات العالية جدًا في بعض مناطق العالم، نتيجة تقاطر الماء خلال الصخور، حيث أذاب الماء المتساقط الكثير من رمال الصخور مخلفًا وراءه الخامات مرتفعة التركيز.
وتكونت ترسبات أخرى من خامات الحديد بطرق مختلفة عن الطريقة السابقة الذكر. فعلى سبيل المثال، نتج عن انخفاض درجات حرارة الصخور البركانية ببطء، تكون ترسبات خام الحديد، كما حدث عند تكوُّن خامات الحديد في السويد، وبعض المناطق الأخرى من العالم. ويعتقد أيضًا أن وجود الكائنات الحية الدقيقة الموجودة في الماء، قد أدى إلى تكوين أكاسيد الحديد. ومن المعروف في الوقت الراهن حدوث ترسبات أكاسيد الحديد وتراكمها في المناطق السبخة والمناطق القريبة من الشواطئ.
وتقع معظم ترسبات الحديد ومناجمه في أمريكا الشمالية في منطقة البحيرات العظمى. وتوجد أغنى خامات الحديد في أمريكا الجنوبية في مقاطعة ميناس جيرليس في البرازيل، وكذلك في منطقة سيرو بوليفار في فنزويلا. والمنطقة بكاملها تكوينات من جبال من خام الحديد. وتوجد كميات ضخمة من خامات الحديد في حوض هامر سلي في غربي أستراليا، وأيضًا في جمهورية أوكرانيا. ويتوفر خام الحديد في الهند على حدود ولاية بيهار ـ أوريسا غربي كلكتا. وخامات الحديد في الصين من النوع ضعيف التركيز، وتوجد ترسبات الخام الأساسية في الجنوب الشرقي من البلاد. وعلى الرغم من أن الخام من النوع الرديء إلا أنه يمثل المصدر الأساسي للحديد في الصين. وتوجد ترسبات خام الحديد بكميات كبيرة أيضًا في عدد آخر من دول العالم ومنها جنوب إفريقيا.


----------



## mazen1973 (22 يناير 2009)

شكرا على هذا الجهد الرائع


----------



## جسر الأمل (22 يناير 2009)

*تعدين ومعالجة خام الحديد:*


توجد طريقتان أساسيتان لتعدين خامات الحديد، *التعدين المكشوف والتعدين تحت سطح الأرض*. وبعد الحصول على خام الحديد بأي من طريقتي التعدين المذكورتين فلابد من تجهيزه وتحويله إلى صورة مناسبة لاستخلاص الحديد منه.
التعدين المكشوف:
 تستخدم هذه الطريقة للحصول على خام الحديد الواقع بالقرب من سطح الأرض. وفي البداية تقوم البلدوزرات (جرارات تسوية الأرض)، ومعدات أخرى، بإزالة الأتربة وأية صخور أخرى تغطي ترسبات الخام. ويطلق على المادة المزالة من على سطح الخام اسم* الغطاء الصخري*. ثم يقوم عمال المناجم بعد ذلك بتكسير كتل الخام مستخدمين المتفجرات. وعندئذ تدخل المجارف الضخمة القوية لغرف الخام وتعبئته في عربات نقل أو عربات سكك حديدية، حيث ينقل الخام إلى محطات معالجة الخام المركزية.
يحصل على معظم خامات الحديد في العالم من المناجم المفتوحة (المكشوفة) القريبة من سطح الأرض. وتمتد أكبر مناجم الخام المفتوحة لعدة كيلو مترات، ويمكن أن يصل عمق الخام فيها إلى 150م.

التعدين تحت سطح الأرضالتعدين الباطن):
 في هذه الحالة تحفر الأنفاق خلال الترسبات، ويقوم عمال التعدين بالسير في الأنفاق لجمع الخام. ولتعدين خامات الحديد البعيدة جدًا عن سطح الأرض، يحفر في الصخور ممرٌّ رأسي بالقرب من الترسبات، ثم يحفر عمال المناجم أنفاقا أفقية من الممر الرأسي، عند مستويات أفقية مختلفة للوصول إلى ترسبات الخام. ويتم عندئذ نقل الخام خلال الأنفاق الأفقية إلى الممرات الرأسية، إما على سيور متحركة أو في عربات سكك حديدية خاصة، حيث ينقل الخام بعدئذ عبر الممر الرأسي إلى سطح الأرض في دلو أو قادوس، ومن ثم يشحن في السفن إلى جهات مختلفة للمعالجة والاستخلاص أو تجرى عليه عمليات المعالجة والتهذيب بجانب المنجم.
وتكلفة استخراج خامات الحديد من تحت سطح الأرض أعلى بكثير من تكلفة استخراجه من المناجم السطحية، كما أن مخاطر التعدين تحت سطح الأرض عالية مقارنة بتعدين الخام من فوق سطح الأرض. وتستخدم طريقة تعدين الخام من تحت سطح الأرض بصورة نادرة في الوقت الحاضر، فيما عدا استخراج الخامات شديدة التركيز، أو للحصول على خامات الحديد الواقعة بالقرب من مراكز تصنيع الفولاذ. ويقوم عمال المناجم بالنزول تحت سطح الأرض وذلك للحصول على خامات الحديد من جبل ما. وهم يصلون إلى تلك الترسبات بحفر أنفاق أفقية على جوانب الجبل، وتنتج طريقة التعدين المذكورة كميات كبيرة من خام الحديد من الجبال كما في غربي أستراليا.
المعالجة:
 تحتاج خامات الحديد الغنية عالية التركيز فقط إلى عمليات تكسير ونخل وغسيل وذلك لإزالة الحبيبات الدقيقة التي يصعب استغلالها مباشرة. ويأتي معظم الإنتاج العالمي من خامات الحديد في الوقت الحالي أساسًا من التاكونيت وبعض الخامات الأخرى، وتتطلب كثيرًا من التهيئة والتجهيز لرفع تركيز الحديد فيها. وأهم العمليات التي تجري في هذه الحالة هي تكسير الخام حتى يمكن بسهولة فصل الحبيبات الغنية بالخام عن الرمال والصخور عديمة القيمة. ويطلق على الخام الغني الناتج من التهيئة اسم الركازة أما المواد المتخلفة عن عمليات التهيئة، وهي المواد عديمة القيمة، فتعرف باسم *نفاية الخام*.
ولا بد من تكسير التاكونيت وطحنه وذلك لتحرير بلورات أكاسيد الحديد من المواد الأخرى المحيطة به. وتكسر كتل التاكونيت الضخمة إلى مسحوق دقيق وذلك بتقليب الخام مع قضبان أو كريات فولاذية ضخمة في براميل دوارة. وتلي عمليات الكسر والطحن عمليات الفصل المغنطيسي، حيث تستخدم مغنطيسات قوية تفصل حبيبات الماجنتيت عن بقية المسحوق. وعندما يحتوي التاكونيت على الهيماتيت، وهو غير مغنطيسي، فلابد من وضع مسحوق الخام في غرف محتوية على مخاليط سائلة حيث تظل حبيبات النفايات في صورة عالقة في السائل بينما الحبيبات المحتوية على الحديد تستقر في قاع الأحواض نظرًا لارتفاع كثافتها. وتزال رُكازات أكاسيد الحديد من غرف المعالجة ثم تجفف.
ولابد من تحويل أكسيد الحديد المستخلص من التكوين، إلى هيئة مناسبة لشحنه واستخدامه لإنتاج الحديد. وأكثر الطرق استعمالاً ترطيب الركازة وخلطه مع الطَّفل، ويتم ذلك في أسطوانات دوارة لتكوين كريات صغيرة من الركازة، ويتراوح قطر الكريات الناتجة من 1,2 إلى 2,5 سم. ويلي تكوين الكريات عمليات التجفيف، حيث يصبح الناتج في صورة صلدة متينة يصعب كسرها أثناء النقل.
وينتج من عمليات تهيئة التاكونيت طنان متريان من الشوائب أو المخلفات مقابل طن متري واحد من كريات أكسيد الحديد. ولهذا السبب تتم معالجة خامات الحديد بالقرب من المناجم، وذلك لتوفير تكلفة نقل كميات ضخمة من مواد النفايات والشوائب.


----------



## أسد بابل (22 يناير 2009)

شكرا موضوع مفيد جدا


----------



## جسر الأمل (22 يناير 2009)

*كيف يُصنّع الحديد*

لتحويل خام الحديد إلى فلز الحديد، لابد من إزالة الأكسجين من الخام. وتتطلب هذه العملية حرارة* وعوامل اختزال*. وعامل الاختزال مادة يمكنها الاتحاد مع الأكسجين الذي ينطلق من أكسيد الحديد أثناء عملية التصنيع.
ويصنع الحديد إما بطريقة *الفرن العالي أو بطريقة الاختزال المباشر*.
 وفي طريقة الفرن العالي يتفاعل خام الحديد مع عامل الاختزال عند درجات الحرارة العالية، حيث ينتج الحديد عندئذ في صورة منصهرة.
 وفي طريقة الاختزال المباشر يكون الحديد المنتج في صورة جامدة لأن درجة الحرارة أثناء الاختزال تظل أقل من درجة حرارة انصهار الحديد.

المواد الخام:
 يدخل في استخلاص الحديد وإنتاجه الكثير من المواد الأولية الأخرى بجانب خام الحديد، وأهم هذه المواد هي عوامل الاختزال. والعامل المختزل المستخدم في أسلوب الاختزال المباشر هو الفحم أو الغاز الطبيعي. أما في طريقة الإنتاج بالفرن العالي فإن الكوك يكون هو عامل الاختزال. والكوك مادة صلدة تحتوي على 90% من الكربون. ويصنع الكوك في مصانع خاصة به أو في وحدات التكويك بداخل مصنع الحديد والفولاذ. ويصنع الكوك بتسخين الفحم الحجري بمعزل عن الهواء في أفران. وتطرد الحرارةُ الغازات والقار من الفحم الحجري مُخلِّفة وراءها الكوك.
يعد الحجر الجيري المادة الأولية الثانية في الأهمية في عملية استخلاص الحديد في الفرن العالي. وتساعد إضافة الحجر الجيري في إزالة الشوائب من خام الحديد. وفي الغالب لا تنصهر كثير من الشوائب الموجودة مع خام الحديد عند درجات حرارة منخفضة قريبة من درجة حرارة انصهار الحديد. ولكن عند خلط الحجر الجيري مع خامات الحديد فإنه يعمل *صهورًا*؛ أي يتحد مع الشوائب مسببًا انصهارها في درجة حرارة منخفضة. ويطلق على الشوائب المتكونة من هذا الاتحاد؛ أي التي تطفو على سطح مصهور الحديد، اسم الخبث.
يحتاج الفرن العالي أيضًا إلى كميات ضخمة من الهواء والماء. ويعمل الهواء على حرق الكوك، بينما يقوم الماء بتبريد الفرن وتنظيف فاقد الغازات الناتجة عن عملية تصنيع الحديد، والمتصاعدة من الفرن إلى الجو الخارجي.

يتبع........


----------



## جسر الأمل (23 يناير 2009)

تشغيل الفرن العالي:
الفرن العالي أسطوانة رأسية ضخمة مصنوعة من الفولاذ ومبطنة *بالطوب الحراري* (طوب مقاوم للحرارة). ويبلغ ارتفاع بعض الأفران العالية حوالي 30م أو أكثر، ويكون قطرها في حدود تسعة أمتار عند القاعدة. ويوجد عند قمة الفرن معدات لشحن المواد الخام الأولية إلى الفرن، ولاسترجاع عادم الغازات وتنظيفها. وتعمل الأفران العالية بصفة مستمرة حتى يتآكل طوب البطانة الحرارية تمامًا وينتهي. ويمكن لبعض الأفران أن تعمل لمدة عامين قبل توقفها لإجراء عمليات الصيانة.
ويعود أصل مصطلح *الفرن العالي* إلى الارتفاع الكبير في درجة حرارة الهواء الساخن المندفع الذي يتم نفخه من أسفل الفرن إلى أعلاه بصفة مستمرة. ويسخن تيار الهواء في موقدين ضخمين أو أكثر، ويبلغ ارتفاع كل موقد حوالي 38م. وينفخ الهواء في الموقد حتى ترتفع درجة حرارته، ومن المواقد يمرر الهواء الساخن إلى الفرن. ويدخل تيار الهواء الساخن إلى الفرن خلال أنابيب موزعة على جوانب الفرن, يطلق عليها اسم* الودنات*. وتتراوح درجة حرارة تيار الهواء أثناء دفعه إلى الفرن بين 760°م و1150°م. وبينما يدفع الهواء الجوي إلى أحد المواقد لرفع درجة حرارة الهواء، يجري تسخين الموقد أو المواقد الأخرى بدفع عادم الغازات الساخنة الناتجة من الفرن العالي خلالها.
ويقوم العمال بتحميل خام الحديد والكوك والفحم الحجري إلى قمة الفرن العالي. ويطلق على المواد الداخلة إلى الفرن العالي اسم* الشحنة*، وتعرف عملية التحميل نفسها باسم التغذية أو *الشحن*. وتحمل الشحنة إلى قمة الفرن في مركبات مفتوحة. وتتحرك هذه المركبات لأعلى ولأسفل على مدارج أو معابر منحدرة يطلق عليها *مرفاع قادوس*. وعند قاعدة المعبر المنحدر تملأ عربات القادوس بكميات موزونة، وبنسب محددة بدقة من خام الحديد والكوك والحجر الجيري. وعند قمة المعبر تفرغ عربة القادوس شحنتها في الفرن.
وعندما تأخذ الشحنة طريقها من قمة الفرن إلى أسفله فإنها تتلامس في تلك الأثناء مع تيار الهواء الساخن المدفوع من أسفل الفرن المتصاعد إلى أعلى. ويؤدي تيار الهواء الساخن إلى حرق الكوك من خلال اتحاده السريع مع أكسجين الهواء مولدًا أول أكسيد الكربون. ويعمل أول أكسيد الكربون الناتج كعامل اختزال حيث يزيل الأكسجين من خام الحديد. وينتج أيضًا من حرق الكوك حرارة شديدة هي المسؤولة عن صهر الحديد. وتزيد درجة حرارة قاع الفرن على 1,600°م، ويطلق على هذه المنطقة اسـم *المجمـرة أو البـوتقـة*. ويكوِّن الحديد *المنصهـر* السائل بحيرة يتراوح عمقها بين 1,2 م و 1,5م. وتطفو أعلى بحيرة فلز الحديد المنصهر طبقة من الخبث المنصهر، بينما تتصاعد الغازات العادمة إلى قمة الفرن. وتمرر المخلفات الغازية المتصاعدة من قمة الفرن خلال معدات لتنظيف الغاز تعرف باسم *أجهزة غسل الغاز*. وفيه تنظف الغازات من أية أتربة أو شوائب لتنطلق بعدئذ في صورة نظيفة، حيث يتم بعدئذ حرقها في المواقد لتسخينها.
يصب الحديد المنصهر الناتج من عمليات الاختزال كل أربع أو خمس ساعات. ولإتمام ذلك يقوم العمال بحرق سدادة موجودة في جانب الفرن معروفة باسم ثلمة الحديد. وبمجرد فتح الثلمة يندفع في هذه اللحظات سيل الحديد المنصهر الساخن الأبيض اللون خلال الثلمات ويتدفق إلى *عربة الفلز الساخن*. وتبلغ سعة كل عربة حوالي 135طنًا متريًا من الحديد المنصهر.
يفرغ الخبث أيضًا بصورة دورية، لكن عدد مرات تفريغه اليومية أكثر من عدد صبات الحديد. ويزال الخبث خلال* ثلمة الخبث*، التي تقع في مستوى أعلى من ثلمة الحديد. وينساب الخبث إلى *مَغْرَفة الخبث*، وهي وعاء مثبت فوق عربة سكة حديدية. ويستخدم جزء من الخبث المنتج في صناعة الإسمنت وبعض المنتجات الأخرى، ولكن يتخلص من معظم الخبث في صورة نفايات جامدة.

يتبع....


----------



## جسر الأمل (24 يناير 2009)

*تصنيع الحديد بطريقة الاختزال المباشر*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
هذا الموضوع تابع للموضوع الذي كنت قد بدأت به "الحديد والفولاذ ...معلومات مفيدة.."

لكن آثرت وضعه بشكل منفصل ...وهكذا سأفعل دائما...بهدف متابعة الموضوع...

الاختزال المباشر:
 في هذه الطريقة يختزل أكسيد الحديد إلى حديد، ولكنه ينتج في صورة صلبة, ويطلق على الناتج اسم *الحديد المختزل بالأسلوب المباشر*. وتوجد عدة أساليب مختلفة للاختزال المباشر، وإن كانت جميع الأساليب والطرق الأساسية تقوم على استخدام الغاز الطبيعي في إنتاج غازات الاختزال. وفي جميع عمليات الاختزال المباشر يتم التفاعل بين خام الحديد والغازات المختزلة في أفران كبيرة.
تعد طريقة الاختزال المباشر الطريقة الأساسية لإنتاج الحديد في كل من المكسيك وفنزويلا وبعض دول العالم الأخرى التي تمتلك مخزونًا واحتياطيًا ضخمًا من الغاز الطبيعي بسعر منخفض. ولا يمكن التوسع في طريقة الاختزال المباشر وانتشارها في أماكن أخرى من العالم، ما لم يتمكن صناع الحديد من استخدام غازات الفحم بديلاً للغازات المختزلة من الغاز الطبيعي. ويتم في الوقت الحالي دراسة وتطوير عدة أساليب لاستخدام غاز الفحم في الاختزال المباشر لخام الحديد لكي تنتشر هذه الطريقة.
ويمتاز أسلوب الاختزال المباشر لإنتاج الحديد، بسهولة وسرعة بناء الأفران اللازمة للإنتاج. كما أن الأفران أقل تكلفة مقارنة بتكلفة إنشاء الفرن العالي وأفران الكوك. ومن المميزات الأخرى لأسلوب الاختزال المباشر أن تلوث البيئة الناتج عنها أقل بكثير من التلوث الناتج عن الأفران العالية أو عن أفران الكوك. وتعد أفران الكوك المصدر الأساسي للتلوث البيئي الناتج عن صناعة الحديد. وعلى الرغم من المميزات العديدة لأسلوب الاختزال المباشر في تصنيع الحديد، إلا أنه لا يزيل الشوائب من خام الحديد بكفاءة إزالتها عند استخدام الفرن العالي، حيث تطفو الشوائب بمفردها في صورة خبث عند تصنيع الحديد في الفرن العالي وذلك أعلى سطح بحيرة الحديد المنصهر. ونتيجة لعدم إزالة الشوائب بصورة جيدة من الحديد الصلب الناتج من الاختزال المباشر، فلابد من فصله بالمناخل ثم تنظيفه بالفصل المغنطيسي قبل شحنه إلى أفران الفولاذ.


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (19 أكتوبر 2009)

شكراً على المعلومات ..

الموضوع جميل مهندس جسر الأمل.

وفقك الله.


----------



## اراس الكردي (19 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك على الموضوع الهام جدا
في انتضار كل جديد


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (19 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## MOHSEN OMER SALEH (19 أكتوبر 2009)

موضورهيب للحديث فيه ودمتم مشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكورين اخواني المهندسين

لكن لي سوال عن اللحام لو فيه احــــــــــــــد يعرف :

هل توجد صيغه تحدد لك كم عدد الوايرات (اسياخ اللكام) المطلوبه لتلحيم بيب حجمه 12 انش سمكه 160 او اي حجم من البيبات افيدونا وجزاكم الله خيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر.


----------



## أحمد رأفت (19 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكــــــــــــورين جدآ على هذة المعلومات القيمة


----------



## يالله الفرج (20 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير يا ابن الرافدين يا شهم يا غيور يا بطل


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (21 أكتوبر 2009)

للرفع ....تابع لموضوع الحديد والفولاذ..


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (21 أكتوبر 2009)

لك خالص الشكر مهندس / جسر الأمل
ولكن اين انت واين تكملة الموضوع نرجو التكملة ونتمنى من الله ان تكون بخير وعافية​


----------



## هاله المصريه (22 أكتوبر 2009)

تسلم اخي الكريم معلومات مفيده وخاصه للمبتدئين امثالي


----------



## أبو الوليد 20 (22 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك.......................................


----------



## نجاح سيد (11 ديسمبر 2009)

معلومات هامة ومفيدة شكرا أخي


----------



## kita (11 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور على مجهوداتك


----------



## حمد المبارك (7 يناير 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووور على هالمعلومات القيمة وبارك الله فيك


----------



## احسان الدبان (11 يناير 2010)

بارك الله تعالى بكم على هذا الجهد المفيد فقد بدأ صاحب الموضوع مقاله بأن الحديد أرخص الفلزات وتبين بعدها بأنه اغلاها على الاطلاق لكثرة استخداماته حيث اصبح حجم استخداماته احدى معايير تقدم الاممفشكرا لكم


----------



## ادهم الفهد (16 يناير 2010)

كيفية تصميم اطار معدني لصالة رياصية ابعاد 28.8×52.3


----------



## البورتسوداني (7 فبراير 2010)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## فاتح روما (23 فبراير 2010)

جميييييييييييل والله جميل 
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووررررر


----------



## عزام محمد عمر ناجي (25 فبراير 2010)

مشكورين على الجهود المبذولة وانشالله ان يكون في مزان حسناتكم


----------



## بشير الكن (24 مايو 2010)

بالجد شكرا و الله المعلومات دي اكتر من مفيدة 
شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## omar68 (29 يونيو 2010)

الف شكر على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## sameresa (19 يوليو 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله بك


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (23 يوليو 2010)

الموضوع للتثبيت ...


----------



## طالب هندسة المعادن (31 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وبعلمك وزادك علماً وإيانا


----------



## m eltaher (31 يوليو 2010)

موضوع رائع متابعه من البدايه


----------



## ايهم عيسى (27 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله بك وبجهودك ووفقك الله وشاكرا لك جهودك وازدنا بما فاض به قلمك


----------



## شريف الشنهوري (19 سبتمبر 2010)

*ودي شوية معلومات زيادة ارجو ان تنال اعجابكم*

الفرن العالى:
من المعلوم أن الفرن العالي سيظل وسيلة الإنتاج الرئيسية للحديد في القرن الحالي وأن بعد عقود من التطور أصبح وسيلة عالية الكفاءة .ويوضح الشكل التالى الفرن العالى واجزاءه الرئيسية كما يوضح التفاعلات الكيمائية الخاصة به: 
يستخدم الفرن العالى فى انتاج الحديد الغفل الذى يدخل بعد ذلك الى المحولات الاكسجينية لانتاج الصلب او الى الافران الكهربية لانتاج الصلب والسبائك الحديدية : يعمل الفرن العالى على حسب نظرية التيارين المتضادين حيث تهبط الشحنة من اعلى بينما يتم نفخ الهواء او الغاز المختزل من اسفل الى اعلى . 

شحنة الفرن العالى :
 
1- خام الحديد : اللبيد SINTER) ) او المكورات وعادة خام الحديد يحتوى على نسبة مابين 50: 65 % من الحديد حيث تجرى علية عملية التلبيد او التكوير وقد سبق توضيح كل منها فى عمليات التجهيز والتركيز . 
 2- فحم الكوك : وهو الناتج من افران التكويك بعد تبريدة تبريد سريع بالماء ثم تجفيفه 
 3- الحجر الجيرى والدولوميت: حيث يعملان على خفض درجة انصهار الخام والاتحاد مع الشوائب كما يعملان على تعادل حامضية بطانة الفرن حتى لاتتآكل وإنتاج ثانى أكسيد الكربون الذى يتحد مع الكربون الموجود فى فحم الكوك وينتج اول اكسيد الكربون الذى يقوم باختزال اكاسيد الحديد .
4 - الاضافات الاخرى واحيانا الخردة.
التفاعلات التى تحدث داخل الفرن العالى :
تصل درجة الحرارة فى اعلى الفرن الى 230 درجة وهى غير كافية لبدء عملية الاختزال إلا أنها كافية لامتصاص الرطوبة التى فى مواد الشحنة ويحترق الكوك احتراقا شديدا بمجرد ان يلامس تيار الهواء الساخن فى الجزء الاوسط ويوفر الكربون اللازم لاختزال الخام ويكون ثانى اكسيد الكربون الناتج غير ثابت بسبب وجود الكربون فى الكوك بكمية كبيرة لذلك فإنه يتفاعل مع الكربون ويكون أول اكسيد الكربون ويصعد الى مدخنة الفرن ويختزل معظم اكاسيد الحديد اختزالا غير مباشر وعند درجة 400 يتم تخلل الماء المتبلور فى الخام والتخلص منةوالاختزال المباشر يتم بواسطة الكوك فى الجزء الاسفل من الفرن وهو الاكثر حرارة حيث تبلغ درجة الحرارة اكثر من 1300 درجة مئوية وكلما زادت الثقوب في الخام كلما ارتفعت درجة الحرارة وزادت سرعة التفاعلات الكيميائية وفى منتصف الفرن تقريبا يبدا الحجر الجيرى فى التفاعل مع الشوائب فى خام الحديد والكوك ويبدا الخبث فى التكوين فى درجة حرارة حوالى 1000 درجة مئوية عندما يكون الحديد قد اختزل الى حديد اسفنجى وفى قاع الفرن تنصهر الشحنة لجميع مكوناتها باستثناء الكوك الذى يتفاعل جزء منه مع الأكاسيد التى لم تختزل وتصل درجة الحرارة الى 2500 درجة مئوية ويطفو الخبث فوق الحديد الغفل وذلك لان وزنه النوعى أقل من الحديد الغفل وتتخلص العناصر الاخرى التى فى الشحنة مثل المنجنيز والسيلكون والفسفور من الاكسجين وتذوب فى المعدن الساخن وغالبا يكون الكبريت متواجداً فى الكوك ويصبح حارا عندما يحترق البكوك ونظرا لان ميل الكبريت للاتحاد مع الحديد كبير لذلك ينبغى العمل علي التخلص منه بواسطة عامل مساعد صهر قلوى (Flux) وهو عادة الجير (اكسيد كالسيوم) الذى يتفاعل مع الكبريت فى درجات الحرارة العالية ويتحد الكالسيوم مع الكبريت 
منتجات الفرن العالى :
1- الغازات : ينتج غازات بمعدل 4000 متر مكعب /طن حديد وتستعمل 
 الغازات فى انتاج بخار الغلايات وتسخين افران التكويك وفى تسخين الهواء الداخل الى الفرن  .
 2- الخبث : يتكون من خام حديد ورماد الفحم واكاسيد الشوائب ويعالج ثم يستعمل فى رصف الشوارع وفى صناعة الاسمنت واحجار بناء واذا تم تبريده بالماء مباشرة يستخدم كعازل حرارى  3 - الحديد الغفل : ويحتوى على كربون من 5 % الى 8 % ويدخل الى المحولات للتنقيب وانتاج الصلب وسوف ياتى شرح المحولات  .
اهم انواع الحديد الغفل :
​كربون​سليكون​منجنيز​فسفور​كبريت​خام حديد توماس​3.5​5.​1​2​05.​خام حديد صلب​4​1​6.2​5.2​04.​خام حديد اسبنك​3​3​1​1​6 .​ جدول يوضح انواع الحديد الغفل 

 المحــولات :
بعد انتاج الحديد الغفل يتم التعامل معه بالتكنولوجيات الاتيه والتى تستخدم لصناعة الصلب 
1- محول بسمر القاعدي 2- محول بسمر الحامضي 
3- المحول الأكسجيني 4- الفرن المفتوح 
5- الفرن الكهربي
وهذه الطرق لا تحل واحدة منها محل أخري لأن كل طريقة لها منظومات مساعدة مختلفة وتتعامل في مواد خام بنسب مختلفة وتستخدم مصادر مختلفة للطاقة وتخضع اقتصادياتها لعوامل مختلفة 
وان شاء الله المرة اللي جاية هاجيبلكم انواع المحولات لوعجبكم الموضوع


----------



## أنس الميكانيكي (26 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككور


----------



## korzaty (1 نوفمبر 2010)

شكر وتقدير .

نتابع موضوعك وتسلم .

تقبل اجمل التحيات والتقدير.


----------



## العندليب المصرى (1 نوفمبر 2010)

الف شكر على الموضوع الجامد دة


----------



## شريف الشنهوري (11 نوفمبر 2010)

*انواع المحولات*

4-1-1-2- المحــولات :
بعد انتاج الحديد الغفل يتم التعامل معه بالتكنولوجيات الاتيه والتى تستخدم لصناعة الصلب 
1- محول بسمر القاعدي 2- محول بسمر الحامضي 
3- المحول الأكسجيني 4- الفرن المفتوح 
5- الفرن الكهربي
وهذه الطرق لا تحل واحدة منها محل أخري لأن كل طريقة لها منظومات مساعدة مختلفة وتتعامل في مواد خام بنسب مختلفة وتستخدم مصادر مختلفة للطاقة وتخضع اقتصادياتها لعوامل مختلفة 
1- محول بسمر القاعدي :
هذه الطريقة تسمي أيضا طريقة توماس وتعمل مصانع صلب بسمر القاعدية في اتصال وثيق بصنع الحديد في الأفران العالية بحيث يبقي معدن الفرن العالي منصهراَ في البوتقة عندما يصل إلي فرن بسمر 
وهذه البوتقة تكون مقفلة من جميع الجوانب لمنع الفقد الشديد في الحرارة أثناء النقل ثم تفرغ البوتقة حمولتها في خلاط ونلاحظ أن الخلاط هو عبارة عن فرن اسطواني كبير يحتفظ بالحديد المنصهر الوارد من الفرن العالي ويتم فيه تجنيس هذا الحديد وضبط تركيبه الكيميائي ليناسب المحول ويتم نقل هذا الخلاط بواسطة عربة الخلاط وهي عبارة عن خزان متحرك وتنتقل بعد تسلمها الحديد من الفرن العالي الي مصنع الصلب وبعد فصل القاطرة الديزل تثبت العربة في وضعها وتدار حول محورها لسكب الحديد المنصهر في بوتقة الشحن وهي في الحفرة ثم ترفع البوتقة وتفرغ بواسطة رافعه في أحد المحولات المرصوصة في صف واحد منها بجوار الاخر .
 وصف المحول :
 المحول عبارة عن وعاء كبير و يمكن إمالة محول بسمر بحركة سريعة لصب المعدن أو بحركة بطيئة للتخلص من الخبث وبطانة الفرن وقاعه من الدولوميت المحمص الذي يمكنه أن يتحمل درجة حراراة صنع الصلب دون أن يبلي بسرعة وأن يسمح بإضافة الجير للشحنة لتكوين خبث كلسي يمتص الفوسفور من الحديد ويصل الهواء المضغوط إلي المحول خلال أحد كرسي المحول إلي أنبوب في الحيز الذي يقع تحت سدادة فتحة قاع المحول .
يدار المحول لأسفل للوضع الأفقي حتي يكون المعدن الساخن الذي يشحن في المحول بعيدا عن الودنات التي في قاع المحول ولا يسدها وعندما يدار المحول حول محوره إلي الوضع الرأسي يفتح علي تيار الهواء الذي يندفع بشدة وبصوت عالي داخل الفرن مشعاَ حزمة هائلة من اللهب والدخان من فوهة المحول ونافثاَ رذاذاَ من شرر مكون من حبيبات من الخبث والحديد تتساقط علي جدار المدخنة.
وأول العناصر التي تتأكسد هي السليكون والمنجنيز وبعد ذلك الكربون والفوسفور وتستمر النفخة حوالي 15 دقيقة وبعد ذلك يدار المحول ثانية للوضع الأفقي ويتم قلب الخبث في عربة خبث تحت المحول.
وتبعاَ لتركيب الصلب المطلوب إنتاجه تضاف كمية محدودة من السبائك الحديدية الغنية بالمنجنيز أو الكربون أو الفرومنجنيز ويكون قد سبق تسخينها أو صهرها في فرن خاص وذلك لتحقيق النسبة المطلوبة من الكربون في الصلب وتتم الاضافة بواسطة بوتقة معلقة من رافعة, ويستمر النفخ بعد ذلك لفترة قصيرة قبل أن يصب الصلب في بوتقة محمولة علي عربة
.وتوجد منظومة من الأقماع والقنوات لتغذية المحول بمساعدات الصهر(flux) والخام والخردة. وعملية التنقية في صنع الصلب أي التخلص من الكربون بواسطة الأكسجين الذي في الهواء لا تقف عندما يصب الصلب في البوتقة لأنه حتي في القالب يحدث تفاعل نشط إلي أن يتجمد الصلب وذلك بسبب كمية الأكسجين الكبيرة التي تنصهر في المعدن أثناء عملية النفخ في المحول وبسبب أول أكسيد الكربون المتصاعد الناتج من تفاعل غليان الصلب لذا يلزم عامل مزيل للأكسدة (deoxidation) غالباَ مايكون الألمونيوم لأنه قادر علي تقييد الأكسجين 
2- محول بسمرالحامضي:
تجهز مصانع الصلب بطريقة بسمر الحامضية بالطريقة نفسها مثل مصانع الصلب بطريقة بسمر القاعدية والفرق الوحيد هو أن بطانة المحولات فيها حامضية وليست قاعدية وهي تتكون من كوارتز مسحوق أوحجر رملي مع إضافة طفلة بكمية قليلة وبطانة قاع المحول مجففة فقط وليست محمصة كما هو الحال في المحولات القاعدية.

و يستخدم في هذه الطريقة حديد غفل يحتوي علي نسبة صغيره من الفوسفور في المحولات الحامضية البطانة



​
3- الفرن المفتوح : 

ظل الفرن المفتوح أكثر من نصف قرن الوسيلة المتميزة للإنتاج الكبير للصلب وحتي الستينات من القرن الماضي كان الفرن المفتوح مستعملا بكثرة لانتاج الأنواع العادية من الصلب الا أن استخدامه قل الان .

خصائص الفرن المفتوح :
يستخدم الفرن المفتوح في صنع الصلب من الخردة أساساَ ونظرياَ يمكن أن يستخدم الفرن المفتوح إما حديد الفرن العالي بمفرده أو خردة الصلب بمفردها إلا أن معظم الأفران تصمم لتستخدم الاثنين معا بنسبة واحدة تقريبا َ
 وهذه النسبة تخضع لعوامل اقتصادية مثل سعر الخردة أو مدي توفر الحديد من الأفران العالية .
ويحتاج الأمر لتكسير القطع الكبيرة من خردة الحديد والصلب لتدخل من أبواب الفرن المفتوح
ويستعمل لذلك روافع خاصة ترفع كور الصلب 8إلي10 طن بواسطة مغناطيس وتسقطها علي هذه القطع 
وتستخدم آلات الكبس كهربائية أو هيدروليكية لكبس الخردة ليمكن شحنها بسهولة في الفرن، الأفران المفتوحة تبني بأحجام مختلفة تتراوح سعتها بين 10ــ500 طن وتحتوي المصانع الكبيرة علي عدد من هذه الأفران الهائلة 
وتكون الأفران المفتوحه ثابتة كقاعدة عامة إلا أنها قد تكون محمولة حتي يمكن إمالتها والأفران التي تحرق الغاز لها فتحات في طرفيها لدخول هواء وغاز الإحتراق لتوليد اللهب الذي يسخن أو يصهر في الشحنة المعدنية وتخرج غازات الاحتراق بعض حرارتها أو كلها في غرف الإسترجاع .
في حالة تشغيل مصانع الصلب المرتبطة بفرن عالى أو معمل كوك يستخدم غاز فرن الكوك مخلوطاَ بغاز الفرن العالي كما يمكن استخدام الغاز الطبيعي عند وجوده ويعتبر الغاز الطبيعي أرخص وقود للفرن المفتوح بالنسبة لقيمته الحرارية كما يفضل أن يحترق زيت الوقود أحياناَ مع غاز الكوك أو الغاز الطبيعي 
وعندما تتقدم عملية التنقية في الفرن تقدماَ كافيا يضاف المنجنيز أو الكربون واذا كان المراد صنع أنواع من الصلب الخاص ذات تركيب معين تضاف مواد أخري مثل النيكل والكروم أو سبائكهما 
وتكاد تكون جميع الأفران المفتوحة قد حولت لتستخدم الأكسجين لرفع درجة الحرارة وتعجيل الصهر .
وتوجد طريقتان مستخدمتان لهذا الغرض 
الأولي : يحل فيها الأكسجين النقي جزئياَ محل هواء الإحتراق وهذا يؤدي إلي الحصول علي درجات حراراة إحتراق أعلي وفي الوقت نفسه تقليل كل من حجم غاز العادم والفقد في الحرارة الأمر الذي يحقق غرضين : 
1-إنخفاض معدل استهلاك الوقود 
2- زيادة سعة الفرن 
الثانية: هي نفخ الأكسجين خلال مزارق مباشرة في حمام المعدن لتعجيل معدل التنقية وهي احتراق الكربون وبذلك يمكن تقصير فترات الصهر بدرجة محسوسة .

تشغيل الفرن المفتوح:
توجد متغيرات كثيرة تؤثر على تشغيل الفرن المفتوح أبرزها نسبة الحديد الغفل إلى الخردة والحالة الأكثر شيوعاً هي تشغيل الفرن بنسبة واحدة منها وتكون حدود نسبة الحديد الغفل المنصهر بين 45-50% وقد تحتوي الشحنة على كميات صغيرة من خردة حديد ويشحن في الفرن أيضاً الجر الجيري.
وتكون أول خطوة لتحضير صبه جديدة هي اختبار جوف الفرن بدقة للتحقق من عدم حدوث تلف لقلب الفرن الذي يشبه الطبق غير الغويط أو لسقفه المقوس المبطن بمادة حرارية بعد الصبة السابقة وفي حالة حدوث تلف يتم ترميم المكان المطلوب بإطلاق مادة حرارية في أي ثقوب أو تشقفات تكون قد حدثت. 
ثم تشحن صناديق الحجر الجيري وخردة الصلب الخفيفة ويتم دفعها من باب الفرن وينطلق اللهب والقطران والغازات من زيت الوقود المحترق من أحد أطراف الفرن خلال المواد الصلبة في قلب الفرن ويصهرها جزئياً ثم بعد ذلك يصب الحديد المنصهر في الفرن ولا بد أن تكون المواد الصلبة في درجة حرارة معينة وعلى قدر من الأكسدة بحيث لا تسبب الخردة في أن يبرد الحديد والغفل المنصهر وفي أن تتأخر أكسدة لا فلزيات الحديد الغفل بسبب مساندة أكسجينية غير كافية من الخردة المؤكسدة. 
والتفاعلات الكيماوية لصنع الصلب في الفرن المفتوح مرتبطة بتخليص الخام المعدني من الكربون والمنجنيز والفوسفور والكبريت والسليكون وغيرها من الخامات. 
أولاً بتأكسد السليكون والمنجنيز ويصحبان جزءاً من الخبث الذي يكون طبقة طافية على سطح الصلب المنصهر مكونة الحجر الجيري المنصهر ومواد أخرى. 
ثم بعد ذلك يتسارع الكربون في الأكسدة مولداً غاز أول أكسيد الكربون الذي يسبب فوراناً عندما يترك المعدن ثم ينقل الفوسفور والكبريت إلى الخبث .
ويطلق على الدوامة الأكثر شدة التي يسببها تحميص الحجر الجيري غليان الجير.
وبعدما يهدأ الغليان تبدأ مرحلة التنقية والتي يكون الغرض منها تقليل نسبة ما يحتويه الصلب من فوسفور وكبريت للوصول إلى المواصفات المطلوبة للمنتج النهائي وكذلك التحكم في نسبة ما يحتويه من كربون أي جعل تركيب الصلب ونوعيته في المستوى المطلوب وصنع طن الصلب في الفرن المفتوح يستغرق وقتاً أطول كثيرا من طريقة المحول الأكسجين القاعدي إلا أن طريقة الفرن المفتوح توقر تحكماً جيدا جدا في التركيب الكيماوي للصلب في بعض الأحيان يمكنها أن تصنع دفعات كبيرة جدا تصل إلى 600 طن من الصلب بتركيب محدد في حموة واحدة. 
وقد يتطلب الأمر استخدام شحنة خاصة من المفرقعات وذلك لكسر سداد فتحة الصب من الطفلة والحراريات التي توضع قبل شحن الفرن.


----------



## sajjadalsafy (12 نوفمبر 2010)

يسلموااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## neno1043 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

موضوع رااائع


----------



## frindly heart (1 ديسمبر 2010)

موضوع شيق وهام جدا اخي المهندس

ولكن بعد اذك ممكن تجمعهولنا في صفحة وورد أو بي دي اف كامل

حتى يسهل علينا طبعة ودراسته جيدا

وايضا لاننا لا نستطيع التركيز ونحن نبحث عن مشاركاتك في وسط التعليقات


وشكرا جزيلا على مجهودك الكبير

اخوك محمد


----------



## kadan (7 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر)


----------



## zizo164 (15 ديسمبر 2010)

الف شكر على الموضوع

مجهود ممتاز


----------



## شريف الشنهوري (1 يناير 2011)

frindly heart قال:


> موضوع شيق وهام جدا اخي المهندس
> 
> ولكن بعد اذك ممكن تجمعهولنا في صفحة وورد أو بي دي اف كامل
> 
> ...


----------



## طارق عيسى محمد (10 يناير 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررر


----------



## عمراياد (14 مارس 2011)

بارك الله بك


----------



## ظل الياسمين * (21 مارس 2011)

جسر الأمل قال:


> *مصادر خام الحديد*
> 
> يشير مصطلح خام الحديد في العادة، إلى صخر أو معدن يحتوي على كمية كافية من فلز الحديد تجعله مناسبًا لإجراء عملية التعدين. وفي بعض الأحيان، ربما يَحُول موقع ترسبات الحديد وبعض مواصفاتها دون استغلالها مصدرًا لخام الحديد. ولكن على الرغم من سوء الموقع وتدني درجة الحديد إلا أن تحسن كل من وسائل النقل وتطور تقنية التعدين، وكذا تحسين عمليات تهيئة الخام وتهذيبه، قد تؤدي في المستقبل إلى تحسن في خواص الترسبات الرديئة، وتحولها إلى ترسبات تجارية يمكن الاستفادة منها. ويمكن أن تؤدي زيادة الطلب على الحديد وارتفاع استهلاكه وتغيير سياسات الحكومات، وكذا التبدل في ظروف التجارة الدولية، إلى البدء في استخدام مناجم خام حديد جديدة لم تكن اقتصادية في السابق.
> وتتوفر خامات الحديد ومصادره في العالم بكميات كبيرة، وذلك على الرغم من أن صناعة الفولاذ المستمرة تستهلك كميات ضخمة من مخزون هذه الخامات. ونتيجة لاستخدام خامات الحديد الغنية وقرب نفادها، فقد طورت شركات صناعة الفولاذ تقنيات صناعية حديثة حتى يمكن استخدام خامات الحديد الفقيرة.
> ...


 ششششششششششكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررراااااااااااااا



خالد بن عمر قال:


> mmmmmmmmmmmmmerci


----------



## المهندس مهران (29 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## mahmoud2929 (15 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووور


----------



## MHDWASEL (7 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا لك 
لكن النظري للمهندس غير محبذ 
أي إذا كانت اطروحة المهندس بدون ارقام وبدون مخططات تعتبر 0000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## khaledmanshawy (10 يناير 2012)

مشكورررر


----------



## مهندستنا (2 مارس 2012)

شكراااااااااااااااا


----------



## korzaty (13 أبريل 2012)

thanksssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Abu Laith (13 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير الاخ جسر الامل والاخ شريف واتمنى لكم كل الازدهار والتوفيق على هذه المعلومات القيمة واتمنى بتزويدنا بكل جديد واتمنى من الاخ جسر الامل ان شاء الله على طول ااااامل 


ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير ...............


----------



## مهندس كاظم الركابي (7 مايو 2012)

*موضوع في غاية الروعة بوركتم *


----------



## yassinex (21 مايو 2012)

شكرا أخي العزيز


----------



## بكر سعدالله (22 مايو 2012)

*[email protected]*

السلام عليكم انا مشترك جديد واريد احصل على كتاب aws الخاص باللحام كيف؟


----------



## engmoudou (14 يونيو 2012)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## انس مكي (26 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا موضوع مفيد و جميل


----------



## حمدي النمر (6 نوفمبر 2012)

عمل طيب جدا ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## وقاص يوسف (30 ديسمبر 2012)

تتميز معدن الحديد النقي بظاهره التحول التأصلي ولولاها ماكان بالامكان الحصول علي السبائك


----------



## حمدي النمر (24 يناير 2013)

جعلة الله فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## وضاح الساري (25 يناير 2013)

شرح في قمة الروعه مشكور استاذي العزيز


----------



## رياض فن (31 يناير 2013)

ألف ألف شكر


----------



## power99 (5 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا
معلومات مفيدة جدا


----------



## ismael2 (6 مارس 2013)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## elnahhas (2 أبريل 2013)

الف شكر على تعبك واستمرارك ودائما متالق


----------



## ابوعبد الله السلفى (29 أبريل 2013)

مشكـــور


----------



## eng_salah hassem (16 مايو 2013)

ماشاء الله


----------



## eng_salah hassem (16 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## wael nesim (27 مايو 2013)

بجد الف شكر ليك يا هندسة على الموضوع الشيق ده


----------



## صادق الحمد (11 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا للمعلومات عن الحد يد


----------



## elsayed80 (5 أبريل 2014)

احسنت - شكرا لك :6:


----------



## العربي صحراوي (29 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرا وألف شكر على هذا الموضوع الكامل والشامل


----------



## قع قاع (10 نوفمبر 2014)

باارك الله فيكم


----------



## hossien25 (26 نوفمبر 2014)

صدقني سجلت في هذا المنتدى فقط من اجل ان اقول لك كلمة 
جزاك الله عنا كل خير و بارك الله فيك على هذا الموضوع الشيق و المرتب و المنسق و المعلومات الوافرة 
تقبل مني شكري المتواضع


----------



## saaddd (26 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكور ومأجور أنشاء الله ورحم الله والداك ومن رباك


----------



## الفاتح مطر (24 يناير 2015)

الله يوفقك


----------



## شاكر محمود تركي (24 يناير 2015)

شكرا جزيلا" بارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmad malkawi8 (23 مارس 2015)

مشكور على التوضيح


----------



## المتحدة للصناعات (18 أبريل 2015)

مشكوووور على الموضوع المميز​


----------



## tamemy (5 سبتمبر 2015)

صلوا على الحبيب صلى اللة علية وسلم


----------



## ab-hadi (26 أكتوبر 2015)

شكرا جزيلا موضوع شيق .....بانتظار المزيد


----------



## ab-hadi (26 أكتوبر 2015)

شكرا


----------



## khodary222 (3 يونيو 2017)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## saad_aljuboury (12 فبراير 2018)

مجهود رائع جزاكم الله خير


----------



## ماء دجلة (11 يناير 2021)

موضوع جميل شكرا الله لكم وسلمتم


----------

